# CineBrass CORE 1.7 - Finally! Legato update, Trombone True Legato



## Zhao Shen (Dec 12, 2017)

Mmmmmm

Edit: here's an example of the brassy trombone legato followed by the mellow.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/cinebrass-mp3.10772/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## rottoy (Dec 12, 2017)

Yippeee!


----------



## Haakond (Dec 12, 2017)

Yes!
Mac installer file is broken as well. Hope they fix it soon!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 12, 2017)

I did contact Cinesample about the broken PC and MAC links for the update


----------



## Henu (Dec 12, 2017)

I´m currently downloading, using *<<deleted by moderator - I could be wrong, but I don't think CineSamples would want their links posted>>* link.

Now my only little fear is that will the new patches cause everything spike my CPU 100% instantly- like what happened with the new Cinestrings update, rendering the new patches basically unplayable.

EDIT: Playing with these now, holy balls with those new trombones. No additional CPU hogging seems to be present when using standalone and if I´m not completely nuts, there´s something (better) done with the overall sound too compared to 1.6. And the legatos seem to also be a bit more resposive. Highly recommended update!

(Besides, we can always use the 1.6 patches if these cause any troubles CPU- wise.)


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 12, 2017)

Henu said:


> I´m currently downloading, using *<<deleted by moderator>>*.
> 
> Now my only little fear is that will the new patches cause everything spike my CPU 100% instantly- like what happened with the new Cinestrings update, rendering the new patches basically unplayable.



Thank you I turned your link into a MAC one and it works
*<<deleted by moderator - I could be wrong, but I don' think CineSamples would want their links posted>>*


----------



## Henu (Dec 12, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Thank you I turned your link into a MAC one and it works
> *<<deleted by moderator - I could be wrong, but I don' think CineSamples would want their links posted>>*



Oh yeah, sorry- I forgot you Mac folks out there. #pcmasterrace *grin*

So my link is for PC, Thorsten's is for Mac!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 12, 2017)

Yeah! Only problem is that between this, Sonokinetic's Ostinato Brass freebie and the Albion One update that I am expecting to get notified of shortly, my Internet connection is screaming for mercy ...


----------



## jneebz (Dec 12, 2017)

Awesome...I really do appreciate this update. Just wish that 6 Horn Patch was updated...for me, easily the weakest spot in the library.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 12, 2017)

Out-of-the-box sound of the brassy trombone true legato followed by the mellow trombone true legato. Handles like a charm.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/cinebrass-mp3.10772/][/AUDIOPLUS]



jneebz said:


> Awesome...I really do appreciate this update. Just wish that 6 Horn Patch was updated...for me, easily the weakest spot in the library.



They were updated to the new adaptive legato standard. Most of the patches are solid, but some of those 6 Horn legatos are uhhh not pretty at specific dynamics. On the bright side the new legato engine lets you adjust a lot of the parameters to tune it toward your own preferences.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 12, 2017)

finally!!


----------



## PeterKorcek (Dec 12, 2017)

It is really nice to see things being updated over time - gonna test it soon too! BUT - hopefully no broken things like glitches and spikes as in Cinestrings 1.3 (at least that's what I got)


----------



## Sami (Dec 12, 2017)

From the user manual:
" We also include a new ‘Chord Arranger’ tool which automatically orchestrates chordal writing into the individual string sections as you play"

Pretty amazing for a brass library.


----------



## Sovereign (Dec 12, 2017)

Sami said:


> From the user manual:
> " We also include a new ‘Chord Arranger’ tool which automatically orchestrates chordal writing into the individual string sections as you play"
> 
> Pretty amazing for a brass library.


Looks like that is meant for a new cinestrings update?


----------



## MichaelM (Dec 12, 2017)

This is great! Have been waiting for true legato for trombones in Cinebrass. Great to see this addition in a true workhorse library!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 12, 2017)

Hmmmm, I don't see the link anymore. I have everything but the .pdf instructions. I don't want to try installation unless I can do it right the first time in order to avoid disaster. Can anyone share a link to this?

Thanks.

.


----------



## playz123 (Dec 12, 2017)

Jack Weaver said:


> Hmmmm, I don't see the link anymore. I have everything but the .pdf instructions. I don't want to try installation unless I can do it right the first time in order to avoid disaster. Can anyone share a link to this?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> .


Jack, if you go directly to Cinesamples and log into your 'user area' and then scroll down to your products, I think you should see the .pdf file... there beside Cinebrass Core (where it shows your product and serial numbers etc. for the library).


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 12, 2017)

Alright. Thanks, Frank!

.


----------



## playz123 (Dec 12, 2017)

Jack Weaver said:


> Alright. Thanks, Frank!
> 
> .


Yes, just click on the version 1.7 update and a new screen will pop up showing the files to download AND the .pdf of the installation instructions.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 12, 2017)

playz123 said:


> Yes, just click on the version 1.7 update and a new screen will pop up showing the files to download AND the .pdf of the installation instructions.


OMG OMG OMG... finally!
Also, how is everyone being notified that there's an update? I don't check my account regularly and I didn't receive an e-mail. Cinebrass CORE & PRO user.


----------



## nas (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up! I love this library and now it just get better.


----------



## playz123 (Dec 12, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> OMG OMG OMG... finally!
> Also, how is everyone being notified that there's an update? I don't check my account regularly and I didn't receive an e-mail. Cinebrass CORE & PRO user.


E-mail just arrived today, but you can log in at CineSamples, and then scroll down to your products. You should see the update there beside CineBrass Core.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 12, 2017)

playz123 said:


> E-mail just arrived today, but you can log in at CineSamples, and then scroll down to your products. You should see the update there beside CineBrass Core.


Thanks. I always had trouble signing up for the e-mail list on the site, but I tried again and this time it worked. So I'll be ready for the next update.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 12, 2017)

Sounds good. Download was only a bit over 1 gb. Great trombone legato. Nice free update CineSamples!


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 12, 2017)

I know i's inevitable, but someone has to ask: When will CineBrass PRO get a 1.7 update? The current version is 1.6 and the newer legato patches that WERE updated are fantastic and much more playable. Me needs PRO 1.7.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 12, 2017)

These patches :D

I did not realise at first that ALL the legatos in CORE have been updated 
Nice one
Had a download issue and that go resolved in a short time as well!

I do like the approach of Cinesamples


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 12, 2017)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> These patches :D
> 
> I did not realise at first that ALL the legatos in CORE have been updated
> Nice one
> ...


Yeah, I read the mention of trombone legato and that's great. But much to my surprise the whole library has been updated with the new legatos, right? This makes me hopeful that a PRO 1.7 update is coming soon.


----------



## SoundChris (Dec 12, 2017)

Well - like i said a few days ago: CineSamples really is a great company with a very strong attitude and love for their proructs. They always try to make their libraries shine. Maybe the best customer support out there. @CineSamples keep up being awesome guys!


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 12, 2017)

Maybe a silly question. I just updated to 1.7 but is there any reason to keep the older files highlighted here as I could use the extra space on my drive. Is it safe...or important not to delete them?


----------



## constaneum (Dec 12, 2017)

strange. i never knew there was a 1.6 update. Didn't receive any email at all but i saw the email on 1.7 a while ago. hmmm...what was 1.6 about?


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 12, 2017)

Thank God for this forum or I probably would have never found out about the update.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 12, 2017)

constaneum said:


> strange. i never knew there was a 1.6 update. Didn't receive any email at all but i saw the email on 1.7 a while ago. hmmm...what was 1.6 about?





quantum7 said:


> Thank God for this forum or I probably would have never found out about the update.



Exactly. I'm just glad Cinesamples keep cranking out the updates. They continually improve their products. I wish other developers would do the same instead of abandoning products after the initial release.


----------



## constaneum (Dec 12, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> Exactly. I'm just glad Cinesamples keep cranking out the updates. They continually improve their products. I wish other developers would do the same instead of abandoning products after the initial release.



I've noticed that 8Dio hardly updates. They just keep on releasing new ones and rarely get back to their old libraries. They do have some pretty neat stuffs but really hope they'll consider updating their libraries once in a while.


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 12, 2017)

constaneum said:


> I've noticed that 8Dio hardly updates. They just keep on releasing new ones and rarely get back to their old libraries. They do have some pretty neat stuffs but really hope they'll consider updating their libraries once in a while.




Yeah, I love my 8dio libraries, but they very rarely ever update anything.... which is really a shame.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 12, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> Yeah, I read the mention of trombone legato and that's great. But much to my surprise the whole library has been updated with the new legatos, right? This makes me hopeful that a PRO 1.7 update is coming soon.


They state this on the Cinesamples Facebook page 

Soon coming to Pro!


----------



## Consona (Dec 13, 2017)

constaneum said:


> I've noticed that 8Dio hardly updates. They just keep on releasing new ones and rarely get back to their old libraries. They do have some pretty neat stuffs but really hope they'll consider updating their libraries once in a while.


That's why I stopped buying their stuff. I have all the Adagio libraries, which is now basically abandonware. I'd love them to re-record some stuff, edit some other things, Albion 1/One style, but that's not gonna happen. Instead we have a completely new library, that sounds so similar to Adagio they could have just keep that as an Adagio updates.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Dec 13, 2017)

Wow, only bought this a week ago and already an update.


----------



## Consona (Dec 13, 2017)

Great update, thx Cineguys!


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 13, 2017)

Can someone verify: on both the Six Horns Ensemble Articulations patch and the Six Horns Ensemble True Legato patch I'm only getting sound from the Full Mix mic setting but when I switch to another mic there is no output. I tried re-selecting the output and turning up send amount, but I'm still getting no sound even though the number of voices used goes up when a key is pressed.

EDIT: Having the same issue with Horn Ensemble Rips patch as well. Why might only the horns be affected?


----------



## ZeeCount (Dec 13, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> Can someone verify: on both the Six Horns Ensemble Articulations patch and the Six Horns Ensemble True Legato patch I'm only getting sound from the Full Mix mic setting but when I switch to another mic there is no output. I tried re-selecting the output and turning up send amount, but I'm still getting no sound even though the number of voices used goes up when a key is pressed.
> 
> EDIT: Having the same issue with Horn Ensemble Rips patch as well. Why might only the horns be affected?



I'm getting the same.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks for posting. Glad it's not just me getting this.


----------



## Wibben (Dec 13, 2017)

I am also getting this issue. The strange part is when I only have a single mic position active I can see kontakt loading it into ram and the voice count behaves as expected, but no sound. Sometimes triggering legato transitions will make the sound appear.. It's almost as the samples are muted or something. Very strange..


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 13, 2017)

Yes. Me too. Might be a bug that they'll need to work out.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 13, 2017)

The 1.6 patches still work fine so at least there's no issue with the samples.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Dec 14, 2017)

I like these updates, however, they should focus on not doing 1 step forward and 2 steps back - one thing is updated, the other one is broken


----------



## EuropaWill (Dec 14, 2017)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> These patches :D
> 
> I did not realise at first that ALL the legatos in CORE have been updated
> Nice one
> ...


Are the legato's upgraded in their solo strings product? They only have bowchange legato and not fingered legato as far as I know. Sorry for the short diversion.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 15, 2017)

EuropaWill said:


> Are the legato's upgraded in their solo strings product? They only have bowchange legato and not fingered legato as far as I know. Sorry for the short diversion.


I do not own CineStrings I am afraid...8Dio Adagio, Anthology and EW Hollywood Strings here


----------



## Consona (Dec 15, 2017)

So, how many bugs are there?


----------



## Ultraxenon (Dec 15, 2017)

Yes 


PeterKorcek said:


> It is really nice to see things being updated over time - gonna test it soon too! BUT - hopefully no broken things like glitches and spikes as in Cinestrings 1.3 (at least that's what I got)


Me too. I will download tonight, i cross fingers for no hanging notes.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Dec 15, 2017)

constaneum said:


> I've noticed that 8Dio hardly updates. They just keep on releasing new ones and rarely get back to their old libraries. They do have some pretty neat stuffs but really hope they'll consider updating their libraries once in a while.


I have to defend 8dio a bit. They have updated the Epic Taikos, Framedrum and toms (also Dohls i think) they also did some updates on their Hybrid tools series and before that a few updates on Adagio and Agitato. But they are very productive and maybe they should have prior updates before new realese sometimes. I have just good things to say about 8dio, Cinesamples and Spitfire. Excellent service and high quality products.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Dec 15, 2017)

So, I encountered 2 bugs so far in 1.7 version (don't think it was in the previous version)

1) hanging notes in 6 horns articulation patch (plaing legato)
2) brass chords patch (or whatever is the patch name) - cliks and pops when at the start of the samples

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 15, 2017)

I get the hanging notes as well. Are you referring to a previous note not releasing quick enough?


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 16, 2017)

I heard that the dynamic range of the instruments had been reworked. Is that true?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 16, 2017)

I did notice the dynamics have changed as some patches were louder in the 1.6 revisions

Here is the Settings panel on CineBrass CORE:


----------



## bbunker (Dec 16, 2017)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> I heard that the dynamic range of the instruments had been reworked. Is that true?



I'm not sure if they've been reworked in terms of the default, but there IS a new dynamic range slider: all the way right and you can go from niente with the mod wheel all the way down. Probably wouldn't use the brass like that, but I used it for about 20 minutes and loved that flexibility.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Dec 16, 2017)

agarner32 said:


> I get the hanging notes as well. Are you referring to a previous note not releasing quick enough?



Well, it was hanging, so it was constantly there when I pressed the key, I am not sure which one now


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 17, 2017)

bbunker said:


> I'm not sure if they've been reworked in terms of the default, but there IS a new dynamic range slider: all the way right and you can go from niente with the mod wheel all the way down. Probably wouldn't use the brass like that, but I used it for about 20 minutes and loved that flexibility.



Sounds good! One thing that really bugs me about Cinebrass when I compare it to Hollywood Brass is that they can't go very loud.


----------



## Ihnoc (Dec 17, 2017)

This thread has made me spot CineSamples again. Great they're continuing to update! Is it worth purchasing CORE+PRO if I already own Hollywood Brass? The Hollywood Brass sound seems to have this hollowness to it to my ears. Is there much common ground sound wise or does CineBrass get closer to the Williamsey/Star Wars stuff?


----------



## Sovereign (Dec 17, 2017)

Ihnoc said:


> This thread has made me spot CineSamples again. Great they're continuing to update! Is it worth purchasing CORE+PRO if I already own Hollywood Brass? The Hollywood Brass sound seems to have this hollowness to it to my ears. Is there much common ground sound wise or does CineBrass get closer to the Williamsey/Star Wars stuff?


I have both, IMO it gets closer, I'm not touching HW brass anymore.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 17, 2017)

Ihnoc said:


> This thread has made me spot CineSamples again. Great they're continuing to update! Is it worth purchasing CORE+PRO if I already own Hollywood Brass? The Hollywood Brass sound seems to have this hollowness to it to my ears. Is there much common ground sound wise or does CineBrass get closer to the Williamsey/Star Wars stuff?


I have both and honestly, I think you get way more with Hollywood Brass. Cinebrass has great short notes (I hate Hollywood Brass trombones short notes), but I find that the sustains can't go loud enough. It's good to have both, but I wouldn't completely swap Hollywood Brass for Cinebrass.


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 17, 2017)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> I have both and honestly, I think you get way more with Hollywood Brass. Cinebrass has great short notes (I hate Hollywood Brass trombones short notes), but I find that the sustains can't go loud enough. It's good to have both, but I wouldn't completely swap Hollywood Brass for Cinebrass.


Do you have Core and Pro?


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 17, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> Do you have Core and Pro?


Just Core


----------



## Sovereign (Dec 17, 2017)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> I have both and honestly, I think you get way more with Hollywood Brass. Cinebrass has great short notes (I hate Hollywood Brass trombones short notes), but I find that the sustains can't go loud enough. It's good to have both, but I wouldn't completely swap Hollywood Brass for Cinebrass.


I've sometimes read it can't do soft, never that it can't do loud.


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 17, 2017)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Just Core


And that's your issue.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 17, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> And that's your issue.


What does having Pro have to do with how loud the instruments can go?


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 17, 2017)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> What does having Pro have to do with how loud the instruments can go?


Ah, choices...
1. Say something snarky to the new member that hasn't done their research, yet gives misguided information on a public forum.
Or...
2. Help the boy out.
Ah, choices...


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 17, 2017)

Either way, we won't judge you.
^_^


----------



## ghandizilla (Dec 17, 2017)

The solo horn and solo trumpet of CineBrass Pro can go up to fff.


----------



## Ihnoc (Dec 17, 2017)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Just Core





Rodney Money said:


> And that's your issue.


It is helpful to know the sustains aren't getting to where you want them in Core; it seems like Pro is a purchase worth considering.



ghandizilla said:


> The solo horn and solo trumpet of CineBrass Pro can go up to fff.


Golly, that's loud.

Thank you for the help!


----------



## ghandizilla (Dec 18, 2017)

I may have exagerated a bit, but a good ff + a fff horn ensemble, for sure. And the mutes. Could not live without it!


----------



## camelot (Dec 18, 2017)

Cinebrass Core+Pro is certainly one of the brass collections that offers sufficient high dynamics and in my opinion, some of the best legatos with respect to playability and sound.


----------



## bbunker (Dec 18, 2017)

Ihnoc said:


> It is helpful to know the sustains aren't getting to where you want them in Core; it seems like Pro is a purchase worth considering.
> 
> 
> Golly, that's loud.
> ...



Just to clarify a bit - the "sustains" that focus on the softer range in Cinebrass Core are the Solo instruments, which were intended as kind of bonuses to the Ensemble patches, which definitely get as loud as you'd really ever want. So, if you want to do something like your 3 Trumpets sustaining three notes of a chord, you'd probably want to go with Cinebrass Pro...but that's what the 'Solo' instruments in Pro are designed for!

Not to say the Solo Tpt and Horn in Cinebrass Core aren't useful - they're awesome for softer solos, better than the Pro version really. The core soloists have a beautiful, round, full tone even down to a whisper.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 18, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> Ah, choices...
> 1. Say something snarky to the new member that hasn't done their research, yet gives misguided information on a public forum.
> Or...
> 2. Help the boy out.
> Ah, choices...


My mistake completely missed the mentioning of "Core+Pro". I was speaking from experience using HB and CB Core.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 18, 2017)

Will it be safe to update to 1.7 whilst in the middle of a project or should I wait?


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 18, 2017)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> My mistake completely missed the mentioning of "Core+Pro". I was speaking from experience using HB and CB Core.


It's all good, I was messing with ya anyways for fun. Welcome to the community!


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 18, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> It's all good, I was messing with ya anyways for fun. Welcome to the community!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Henu (Dec 18, 2017)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Will it be safe to update to 1.7 whilst in the middle of a project or should I wait?



I don´t see any problems with updating to 1.7 as long as you keep your existing 1.6 instruments still intact in your hard drive. AFAIK, they didn´t touch the sample content.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 18, 2017)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Will it be safe to update to 1.7 whilst in the middle of a project or should I wait?


There are enough problems that I wouldn't call this a solid update. Keyswitches in the wrong place, samples not sounding properly on several patches... Still have to use the 1.6 patches until these problems are fixed (or discovered?). I understand Cinesamples wanting to get the 1.7 update out, but even a quick look/listen at the instruments would have cast some light on the need for more tweaks.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 18, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> There are enough problems that I wouldn't call this a solid update. Keyswitches in the wrong place, samples not sounding properly on several patches... Still have to use the 1.6 patches until these problems are fixed (or discovered?). I understand Cinesamples wanting to get the 1.7 update out, but even a quick look/listen at the instruments would have cast some light on the need for more tweaks.



I just read on their Facebook post that they have fixed some things and that people should download the update again. Perhaps they fixed those issues by now?


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 18, 2017)

Oh wow. OK, I have a Facebook account but I honestly don't look at it much. I prefer e-mails from developers when updates are released. I'll give the download another whirl when I'm not at work. Thanks!


----------



## PeterKorcek (Dec 19, 2017)

Indeed, they should let us know on more fronts probably, then just FB page... Vi-control and Emails


----------



## Haakond (Dec 19, 2017)

Looks like you can download the update to Cinebrass Pro 1.7 as well now. https://cinesamples.com/product/cinebrass-pro


----------



## PeterKorcek (Dec 19, 2017)

wow, that is great, do they not announce these things here anymore? If it was not for you guys I would not know for a long time that updates are there. 
Does anybody have working v1.7 of CineBrass Core now?


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 19, 2017)

PeterKorcek said:


> wow, that is great, do they not announce these things here anymore? If it was not for you guys I would not know for a long time that updates are there.
> Does anybody have working v1.7 of CineBrass Core now?


I'd also like to know this.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 19, 2017)

PeterKorcek said:


> wow, that is great, do they not announce these things here anymore? If it was not for you guys I would not know for a long time that updates are there.
> Does anybody have working v1.7 of CineBrass Core now?


I am about to test it now


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 19, 2017)

I went on my account and the version I have is 1.70 released on 12.11, which I already have! Is the new one called 1.7.1 or just 1.7 again?


----------



## JohnBMears (Dec 19, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> I went on my account and the version I have is 1.70 released on 12.11, which I already have! Is the new one called 1.7.1 or just 1.7 again?



The 1.7 update to CineBrass PRO shows up as 12.18.

Pretty sure their Facebook post concerning CineBrass CORE stated to re-download 1.7 again.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up on these updates. Haven't used Cinebrass in a while (years back it was my go to) - I'll have to get these and give it a spin to see the 'facelift'.


----------



## playz123 (Dec 19, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> I went on my account and the version I have is 1.70 released on 12.11, which I already have! Is the new one called 1.7.1 or just 1.7 again?


Yes, really confusing. I did the download on Dec 12th, but guess the only thing to do is to try downloading it again. There does not appear to be a separate download for the additional trombone update.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 19, 2017)

playz123 said:


> Yes, really confusing. I did the download on Dec 12th, but guess the only thing to do is to try downloading it again. There does not appear to be a separate download for the additional trombone update.


The re-upload of the file is because there was an issue myself and someone else noticed who contacted me on Facebook, where the Six Horns Ensemble and the Trombone Ensemble patches would not playback any sample audio when using any other mic than the Mix mic

Tested and fixed now though


----------



## playz123 (Dec 19, 2017)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> The re-upload of the file is because there was an issue myself and someone else noticed who contacted me on Facebook, where the Six Horns Ensemble and the Trombone Ensemble patches would not playback any sample audio when using any other mic than the Mix mic
> 
> Tested and fixed now though


CineSamples mentioned at the time the 1.7 update was released that the trombones were delayed slightly and would be added shortly. So should we assume that update is also in the latest 1.7 version? Anyway, the 1.7 file size is different today, so anyone who downloaded on the 12th will need to download again. There's also a new update, albeit smaller, for CineBrass Pro (version 1.7).


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm downloading the full 1.7 of both Core and Pro to do a complete re-install.


----------



## constaneum (Dec 19, 2017)

so is it still save up update? I'm still at 1.5.


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 19, 2017)

constaneum said:


> so is it still save up update? I'm still at 1.5.


not sure but you HAVE to update to 1.6 before you can update to 1.7 FYI. You might have to contact them to get the 1.6 update links first since I don't think they're in your user account anymore


----------



## constaneum (Dec 19, 2017)

oh ok


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 19, 2017)

constaneum said:


> oh ok


I stand corrected . You only need 1.5 or 1.6 to update . It looks like 1.6 is in the 1.7 update so you can go straight to it . This is from the update PDF: 
CineBrass Core
1.7 Update Instructions
Verify Your Current Version of CineBrass Core
For the CineBrass Core 1.7 update installer to function correctly, your system must
have CineBrass Core
1.5 or 1.6 already installed.
If you do not have “CineBrass15.nkr” or “CineBrassCore16.nkr” but instead have an
earlier version such as “CineBrass11.nkr” or “CineBrass.nkr”, then you have either
the 1.0 or 1.1 version of the library and you will need to contact Cinesamples
customer support (
support.cinesamples.com
) to get download links for the newest
version of CineBrass Core


----------



## ZeeCount (Dec 20, 2017)

Is anyone else still having the 6 horns patches not working for anything but the main mix? I've tried re-downloading today but they still don't work.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 20, 2017)

ZeeCount said:


> Is anyone else still having the 6 horns patches not working for anything but the main mix? I've tried re-downloading today but they still don't work.


Mine are working fine after the revised update. Make sure the newer 1.7 files were added to the folder and the older 1.7 files are not in there. I did a full download of both CORE and PRO (samples and all) and they are both working great now. As a last ditch effort you might try that.


----------



## Consona (Dec 21, 2017)

I downloaded the update again but it still does not work for me.


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 21, 2017)

For me the update process was not easy. There were missing files and one corrupt one and I tried multiple times. I finally got it working, but I had to use some missing files from the older version.


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 21, 2017)

*Cinebrass Pro 1.7 Update now available too!*


----------



## ZeeCount (Dec 21, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> Mine are working fine after the revised update. Make sure the newer 1.7 files were added to the folder and the older 1.7 files are not in there. I did a full download of both CORE and PRO (samples and all) and they are both working great now. As a last ditch effort you might try that.



I did a complete re-download of core and it was still broken.


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 21, 2017)

ZeeCount said:


> I did a complete re-download of core and it was still broken.


I had the same experience. I ended up figuring out which files were missing and copied them from my backup to the new version. Plus on one attempt I clicked a button that asked if I wanted the old version deleted and I went for it. The installer erased my entire 1 TB SSD. I had a backup, but it took a while to sort it all out. Terrible installer from my experiences.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 21, 2017)

agarner32 said:


> I had the same experience. I ended up figuring out which files were missing and copied them from my backup to the new version. Plus on one attempt I clicked a button that asked if I wanted the old version deleted and I went for it. The installer erased my entire 1 TB SSD. I had a backup, but it took a while to sort it all out. Terrible installer from my experiences.


damn.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 21, 2017)

I had been thinking about trying to install the 1.7 update while still in the middle of my current project, since I have the impression that none of the 1.6 patches are overwritten ... but this thread has succeeded in warning me off of that idea. I think I'd best wait a couple of more weeks to hear that sweet, sweet legato trombone.


----------



## krops (Dec 21, 2017)

So does anyone know a fool proof method for getting this to work? I've tried running the updater again, but there's still no sound on the affected patches when I switch microphones (I even deleted all "1_7" folders before reinstalling now).


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 21, 2017)

I manually downloaded all the files from my purchased products page on the site. The 6-horn patch problem was fixed, but I haven't had a chance to go through each .nki patch.


----------



## ZeeCount (Dec 21, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> I manually downloaded all the files from my purchased products page on the site. The 6-horn patch problem was fixed, but I haven't had a chance to go through each .nki patch.



I tried that, and it didn't work. I then wiped the whole folder and did a full re-download of core, still didn't work.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 21, 2017)

ZeeCount said:


> I tried that, and it didn't work. I then wiped the whole folder and did a full re-download of core, still didn't work.


Then it's likely there is some problem with the files, but Kontakt has been known to have issues too. I'll give them a better listen when I can. Maybe there is something I missed.


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 22, 2017)

I redownloaded the update and the 2 horns and six horns patches now work with all mics.


----------



## Andrew_m (Dec 22, 2017)

Bless the automated dynamics


----------



## Consona (Dec 24, 2017)

How can I shorten the release time when ADSR does not work and transient master sounds bad? In Core the trumpet ensemble 1/8 shorts are fine, but the solo trumpet in Pro has a long noisy tail and I don't know how to cut it down. The short release on/off button does nothing.


----------



## JohnBMears (Dec 25, 2017)

Consona said:


> How can I shorten the release time when ADSR does not work and transient master sounds bad? In Core the trumpet ensemble 1/8 shorts are fine, but the solo trumpet in Pro has a long noisy tail and I don't know how to cut it down. The short release on/off button does nothing.


You can open the wrench and shorten release time there if needed.


----------



## Consona (Dec 25, 2017)

JohnBMears said:


> You can open the wrench and shorten release time there if needed.


How? It does not work me.


----------

